# Before & After Crop



## baljot (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys im new to this forum and this is my first post! I just wanted to know if anyone had pictures of there dogs going from natural ears to Cropped ears?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Look at my profile (not avatar) pic. Thats flex before his hair cut. There's lots of pics of him after scattered around here.


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is ziva! She just had the stitches taken out today so they are completely healed yet.

Before


After




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Heres Kimber's

Before









Day After









Now









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

in my own opinion, and i know i've heard it before what opinions are like.................

but, i think that they are perfect, i just dont know what to call that kind of cut.
because when you get the mold with the directions, that cut is not in there.

it comes with 7 different styles, but i love yours the best, i might would've rounded the 
top just a little so they look like a female lions' when they are full grown.


anyway, beautiful dog


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Before:










After:










Now:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Before:








After


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Surfer, McCoy- thank you, I kinda let my vet have free range to do what would look best with her head, I just told him I wanted between short and show.

Btw pink, i love torques ears, wish Kimber would sit still long enough for me to shave hers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

KFRUGE said:


> Heres Kimber's
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


I really wish more bell would have been trimmed off Ziva's ears... Kimbers are nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Before 









After (no good ear pics)


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

My King's crop....

1 week before the crop(11 weeks):










4 hours after his crop(12 weeks):










CURRENTLY(7.5 months):

















Lucked out, didn't need to tape or post his ears at all.


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

King is soooo handsome!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

couple of pics of jaxx before and after

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

SaeZ said:


> View attachment 31234
> View attachment 31242
> View attachment 31250
> View attachment 31258
> ...


I like this pup! He is handsome and he has an awesome name 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you ha,


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Lyza


----------



## bahos-20 (Sep 9, 2013)

this is my 7,5 month old bodoz 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

KFRUGE said:


> Btw pink, i love torques ears, wish Kimber would sit still long enough for me to shave hers.


Thankya.


----------



## bahos-20 (Sep 9, 2013)

thats my bodoz before and after 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my ozai's baby ears:








after crop in his alien headpiece:








after the headpiece came off and stitches out:








now:


----------

